# LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?



## Bamoida (11. Mai 2010)

*LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

Hey Leute,

wollt mal fragen, welche Marke Gehäuselüfter herstellt auf denen zb die Temparatur angezeigt wird?

mfg


----------



## rabe08 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

Thermaltake Blue Orb FX gab es mal, Revoltec hat's mal angekündigt, keine Ahnung, ob man sowas im Moment kaufen kann. Wenn es überhaupt einer hat, dann ThinkGeek :: Stuff for Smart Masses 

Ich wußte zwar, das ich sowas schon mal gesehen habe, aber Thermaltake und Revoltec hatte ich dann in ca. 2,1 s (inkl. Suche eingeben) auf Google gefunden....


----------



## Zahdok (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

also mein CPU kühler kann es > thermaltake blue orb


----------



## Bamoida (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

hmmm ok danke aber suche ein Gehäuselüfter, kein CPU


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

Hier der kann das Revoltec Lightwriter, 80x80x40mm, 2000rpm, 29m³/h, 29dB(A) (RL040).


----------



## Bamoida (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

jo cool danke! 
gibts jetzt sowas auch in 120mm? etc?
vll ne liste oder so? hab schon bei caseking geguckt - aber irgendwie nichts gefunden


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

Nö, ist wohl der Einzige der das kann, jedenfalls konnte ich darüber nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Bamoida (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

ok schade, vielleicht jemand noch was :x


----------



## glx (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lian Li » Lian Li TR-5FB Fan Control 120mm - Bundle
Das hier gäbs noch .. Aber weis nicht, ob das nicht nur in Verbindung mit der Steuerung funktioniert .. Einzeln scheint es die Lüfter auch nicht zu geben ..


----------



## Hellbringer (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

Hi, bei Conrad gibts einen Thermaltake Gehäuselüfter mit Temp-Anzeige. Gabs auch in 80mm.

THERMALTAKE CYCLO LOGO 12CM PC-LÜFTER im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## GPHENOM (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

Ich hab noch einen hier liegen.
Thermaltake iFlash 12+


----------



## tifa (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

Geile Spielzeuge  das ist nur schön wenn man Tower am Tisch hat ...


----------



## GPHENOM (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: LED Gehäuselüfter mit Schrift?*

Also meinen hab ich ausgebaut.
Zu laut und nicht wirklich hübsch^^


----------

